# Undeliverable....



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Today before I left the warehouse the attendee told me. That if I cant delivery a package to mark it as no access. And not to use delivery will be too late..
I told him the app sometimes wont give an option other then delivery would be too late.
Explained when I try to choose no access the app will tell me to attempt first, which is stupid when im locked behind a metal gate and no gate access. 
Then he told me well in that case dont mark it as anything just leave it on the itinerary, bring back the packages in the morning. 

Sounds like their getting negative logistics?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Heh... yeah, that sounds like they're playing some CYA games. Are you all buddy buddy with them, where they'd ask you a "favor"?


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Heh... yeah, that sounds like they're playing some CYA games. Are you all buddy buddy with them, where they'd ask you a "favor"?


Nope. A few know me by name because im there everyday. But I dont know ANY of their names.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> Nope. A few know me by name because im there everyday. But I dont know ANY of their names.


Lol have you asked?


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Lol have you asked?


hahahah no. VALID POINT hahahaha


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> Today before I left the warehouse the attendee told me. That if I cant delivery a package to mark it as no access. And not to use delivery will be too late..
> I told him the app sometimes wont give an option other then delivery would be too late.
> Explained when I try to choose no access the app will tell me to attempt first, which is stupid when im locked behind a metal gate and no gate access.
> Then he told me well in that case dont mark it as anything just leave it on the itinerary, bring back the packages in the morning.
> ...


In those cases, you're suppose to call support. They can mark it whatever for you. If you want to mark it undeliverable for whatever reason yourself but you're not inside the geofence because you're behind a locked gate, support can extend the geofence for you and you can mark it yourself for whatever reason.


----------

